# Christmas Greetings 2016



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*To All The MC Family

*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Merry Christmas KW


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas KW & everyone else!! Be safe and keep an eye out


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone. I hope you have a nice White Christmas.... but only an inch or two to make it look nice. Unfortunately, no chance of that out my way. 

2016 has certainly been a challenge for our beloved law enforcement profession. May 2017 be safer and prosperous for everyone. Take care of each other and stay safe.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I know I don't log on much anymore, but I just wanted to send out a Christmas wish to all of my old friends to let you know how often I think of you and how much I value the friendships we've made over the years.

I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy and safe 2017.
Some of the best people I know, and God rest their souls, have known, I met on this site and I'm a fortunate man for that.
May God bless you and keep you safe, Bobby K.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Happy Festivus Koz. HC*


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*POLICE NAVIDAD!








*


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all. Let's pray that 2017 with be better year for all of us.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Twelve Days of Law Enforcement


On the first day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the second day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me two stalled vehicles and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the third day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the fourth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the fifth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the sixth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the seventh day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the eighth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me eight radio checks, seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the ninth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me nine home invasions, eight radio checks, seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the tenth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me ten noise complaints, nine home invasions, eight radio checks, seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the eleventh day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me eleven shots fired, ten noise complaints, nine home invasions, eight radio checks, seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.

On the twelfth day of Christmas, dispatch gave to me twelve alarm calls, eleven shots fired, ten noise complaints, nine home invasions, eight radio checks, seven accidents, six barking dog calls, FIVE DOMESTICS!!!, four signs of wildlife, three drunk drivers, two stalled vehicles, and a stalker stuck in a tree.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm MY case, it would be 9 escorts, 11 lockouts. Otherwise, pretty accurate. LOL!

ok, only a couple of accidents and many of the wildlife calls would be either rats or homeless street bums.
That was classic though. LOVED IT!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah everyone! I hope Santa was good to you all.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas all, stay safe.


----------

